# C Section and question on colustrum replacement



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

I have mini oberhaslis that were born via c section last night due to complications with the doe. The doe rejected them, as expected since she couldnt clean them up, smell or bond with them and is trying to recover herself. 
So we are having to bottle feed the 3 babies and couldnt get Colustrum from the doe to help so its replacement Colustrum. 
Questions, is replacement colustrum still giving them a good start at life? Should it be given every few hours for the first 24 and then switched to regular replacement? 
Also, do I need to limit how much each drinks? Or can I let them eat until they pull away themselves? I'm getting conflicting info via google on that one. 

Appreciate any advice! Just want to make sure these 3 get the best start in life. 
Pic of our new bottle babies.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Just a quick note to make sure its colostrum replacer and not supplement. Colostrum replacer will offer calories,vitamine and such but not antibodies. 
Since it's not the real deal, I would not feed all they want. I would feed them just as you would milk. 
Weigh each baby and multiply by 16 to get weight in oz. Then multiply that by 10% to see how much per day to feed..Divide into 4 to 6 bottles a day. After 24 hours switch to whole cows milk. Same amount based on weight. Reweigh every few days and adjust amount based on gain. Feel tummy after each bottle. You want a flat but firm tummy..not poochy snd not sunken in. Adjust +/- as needed. Keep in mind some babies need more while others need less but more often feedings. 
I would keep babies with mom if she doesn't hurt them and they are strong enough and see if her mothering kicks in. Sometimes it does. Then she can help you raise them even if she can't feed them.


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

Oh I wanted to ask as well, when the does milk comes in, can I add that to them as well or is it not wise to give them both. She probably wont have enough for 3.


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

happybleats said:


> Just a quick note to make sure its colostrum replacer and not supplement. Colostrum replacer will offer calories,vitamine and such but not antibodies.
> Since it's not the real deal, I would not feed all they want. I would feed them just as you would milk.
> Weigh each baby and multiply by 16 to get weight in oz. Then multiply that by 10% to see how much per day to feed..Divide into 4 to 6 bottles a day. After 24 hours switch to whole cows milk. Same amount based on weight. Reweigh every few days and adjust amount based on gain. Feel tummy after each bottle. You want a flat but firm tummy..not poochy snd not sunken in. Adjust +/- as needed. Keep in mind some babies need more while others need less but more often feedings.
> I would keep babies with mom if she doesn't hurt them and they are strong enough and see if her mothering kicks in. Sometimes it does. Then she can help you raise them even if she can't feed them.


Oh no! I just checked the bag and its colustrum supplement! They were born at 10pm last night and have had 4 bottles now of supplement. What should I do? Shes not producing anything right now


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..milk her and split between the 3 and top off with whole cows milk to measured need.


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Spryng said:


> Oh no! I just checked the bag and its colustrum supplement


Go grap replacer or make some home made...here is a recipe
1 pint quality whole goat or cows milk from grocery store
1 beaten farm fresh egg (offers some antibodies) 
1 teaspoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon cod liver oil..for VIT A and D
Heat the ingredients in a pot Until sugar is dissolved. Do not boil. Store in jar in the frig..its good for about a week.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That supplement label is so misleading. That is why I mentioned it.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Get replacer. They can still absorb colostrum. Do you not know any other goat breeders near by ? We always keep some colostrum frozen for these types of occasions.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Can you post the ingredients!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Looked it up! It does have colostrum in it!


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

K.B. said:


> Can you post the ingredients!


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

So its ok? I didnt just set them back? My heart is racing that I already got them off on the wrong foot


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

It says colostrum at least! If this isn't good they are very misleading!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Spryng said:


> So its ok? I didnt just set them back? My heart is racing that I already got them off on the wrong foot


We'll see what happybleats says! Knows more then me!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm going to cry if it's not as I guess I have the same! And it was used in conjunction to some of mom's! But he got more of the replacer!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The supplement doesn't have enough Immuglobulins in it as the replacer. Supplement ok to supplement a kid on mom often when mom doesn't have enough. .don't fret...its not harmful..but they will get more of what they need from the replacer ...


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

happybleats said:


> The supplement doesn't have enough Immuglobulins in it as the replacer. Supplement ok to supplement a kid on mom often when mom doesn't have enough. .don't fret...its not harmful..but they will get more of what they need from the replacer ...


I can only find a bovine replacer, can they drink that?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I only saw lamb and kid as an actual replacer so I got the goat specific I guess I thought I was doing the right thing!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Spryng said:


> I can only find a bovine replacer, can they drink that?


The lamb and kid replacer says bovine colostrum too!


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

Our local store has this


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..they can have bovin colostrum replacer.


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

happybleats said:


> Yes..they can have bovin colostrum replacer.


Thank you so much. Going to get some now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Although we like to see 100 g. of Immuglobulins (IgG)


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

happybleats said:


> Yes..they can have bovin colostrum replacer.


Would this be better than the bovine one?


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Wouldn't hurt to get that as well! But it not a replacement


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...need colostrum replacer


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

Ok picked up the bovine replacement and the gel, fingers crossed .


----------



## Spryng (May 15, 2019)

And thank you all so much! You've been absolutely amazing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------

